# ProChem Trentest 300



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

got some PC Trentest 300 (200mg cyp, 100mg tren e)

new batch, raised hologram but doesnt have 'flip off' on lid like the rest of my PC stuff... should be sound shouldnt it?? :confused1:

gonna run it at 3ml a week and jab 1.5 mon - 1.5 fri ??.. must say im looking forward to it 

how do you guys rate it?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

you can jab it once a week to save jabbing


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

top ****!


----------



## mattttsimo (Nov 5, 2010)

how long you planning to run it


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

I was thinking of running PC test e 300 for a week or two first, then start the trentest300 for about 8weeks, then another 2or3 weeks on test E by its self?

or

should i just start the cycle on the trentest 300 @ 3ml from week 1 to week 12/14?

as for pinning i know it's long ester and can get away with 1 jab per week but ive always done two jabs per week with test E. dunno why tho lol. would it be best splitting it into 2 or just keep it into 1.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Whats the PIP like for this then? Sounds good, and personally i jab once a week with long esters


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Aye, gonna keep my eye on this thread. Thinking about giving it a whirl myself, 3ml a week should be plenty.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm also very interested having just come up to the last 2 weeks of a 10 week Tren E & Test Prop cycle... Test E or C and Tren E would be my next cycle and this seems perfect since it's all in one.

Tren's absolutely awesome btw.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DaveW said:


> Aye, gonna keep my eye on this thread. Thinking about giving it a whirl myself, 3ml a week should be plenty.


Sounds like a nice cycle, saves messing about mixing it yourself :thumbup1:


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

be sound doing a 12weeker on trentest then? would it be best to do test e for 2week on its own before and after trentest? or just trentest 1-12?


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

oooo bonus just found a full bottle of pc testenate 300! any ideas how to add this to trentest @ 3ml pw?

MON - 1.5ml trentest + 0.5ml Test e

FRI - 1.5ml trentest + 0.5ml Test e

works out like 900mg test 300mg tren? any other suggestions?


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

has anyone used this? alot cheaper than buying seperately


----------



## bristolben (Oct 2, 2011)

hi m8t can you tell me if nandrotest 400 and testenate any gd


----------



## muscle m8 (Oct 9, 2011)

running tren test 300, thats test E,with tren E, 1.5ML SUNDAY MORNING,.1.5ML THURSDAYPM and one 5grm dianabol daily,. awsome,.i train every other day av done for years,. shoulders,back,chest,legs,abs on shoulder days and shrugs on leg days,.. and so on,...i use CNP PEPTIDE,.cnp recovery,. My exercise for you all to try this month would be breathing shrugs 2 sets of 30 stop after 10, three deep breaths and then so on without putting down the weight, youll surely grow,. try it b4 your last two reps on chest and back,.THINK,PAUSE,BREATH,AND GROW,..GOOD LUCK PEOPLE


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

used a few prochem products but i must say this trentest300 leaves me slightly swolen, tight and sore where i injected for a day or 2. better be worth it haha


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

I used this after i couldnt get any more of Rohm's TTM and i rate it highly, i ran it at 3ml a week so 600 test 300 tren.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

PIP is all part of AAS i think, whenever i jab i ALWAYS get pain....it just depends on how severe it is from jab to jab


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> *PIP is all part of AAS i think*, whenever i jab i ALWAYS get pain....it just depends on how severe it is from jab to jab


No, PIP is all part of UGL shiite AAS mate..


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Slight of hand said:


> No, PIP is all part of UGL shiite AAS mate..


Really? If thats the case why do i get PIP from Organon Sustanon?


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

Deimos said:


> yeah i was expecting pip.... I have never not had pip! *Some people say prochem is totally pip free... Not for me!*


havnt had it this bad for a looooong time untill i used this.. been on it 3week now.


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

source ran out of trentest so got PC testex 250 (prop and cyp) to smash 3ml a week until trentest back in.


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

im due to start pro chem trentest in jan but all this talk of bad pip is a little disturbing as never really experienced it! had a few painful jabs in the past but never swollen leg........im on my feet all night at work too so a sore swollen leg just wont do!


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

DaBUCK said:


> im due to start pro chem trentest in jan but all this talk of bad pip is a little disturbing as never really experienced it! had a few painful jabs in the past but never swollen leg........im on my feet all night at work too so a sore swollen leg just wont do!


its bareable mate


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Although it was my first cycle, the PIP I had from PC Testanate was savage, to the point I thought I had an abcess. Thankfully subsequents shots were fine after a day or two. A lot of people report anything over 300mg / ml gives them PIP regardless of the compound. I've even got PIP off pharma test-e.

I think it's a really individual thing.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Slight of hand said:


> No, PIP is all part of UGL shiite AAS mate..


My mate gets pip from pharma grade test


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't get any PIP from any of the ROHM products I am using


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Sy. said:


> So do i.. iinfact most people i know using pharma sust.. namely organon have pip. maybe prop (only small dose though..).. maybe off ratio of ba\bb whatever i dont know lol
> 
> Never had pip from lixus, PC, ROHM


Here's hoping that i don't get pip once im on Pro-Chem Test400 :thumbup1: as Organon Sustanon 250 is making it very difficult for me to walk let alone train properly!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Here's hoping that i don't get pip once im on Pro-Chem Test400 :thumbup1: as Organon Sustanon 250 is making it very difficult for me to walk let alone train properly!


I don't hear of many people getting pip from pc t400, t300 is another story though lol


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

first time using Pro Chem T400, NO PIP at all!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

C.Hill said:


> I don't hear of many people getting pip from pc t400, t300 is another story though lol


It's great my source had t400 in stock then  as I'm looking forward to it!

Who makes t300?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> It's great my source had t400 in stock then  as I'm looking forward to it!
> 
> Who makes t300?


ProChem do a test300 and 400(amongst others).


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Deimos said:


> This stuff is killing me for 2-3 days after a jab! 2 weeks in and getting crazy tren dreams already


I still don't get when people say "crazy dreams", what makes them crazy??


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> I still don't get when people say "crazy dreams", what makes them crazy??


A-Teams Murdock !


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

C.Hill said:


> ProChem do a test300 and 400(amongst others).


What ester are in t400 and t300? Maybe the different ones are giving PiP? Its a shame Pro-Chem dont have a website


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Found this pic on the web


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> I still don't get when people say "crazy dreams", what makes them crazy??


When you dream about the most fcuked up twisted sh!t and wake up sweating your Tren is good to go


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Found this pic on the web


Think I'm in love


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Found this pic on the web


Looks like my kitchen


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

pro chem 400 contains test e 120mg test cyp 120mg test deconate 160mg the only test 300 pc do is test enthate which is pip free


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

didless said:


> pro chem 400 contains test e 120mg test cyp 120mg test deconate 160mg the only test 300 pc do is test enthate which is pip free


It's not lol


----------



## Leeroido (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm gona be trying this trentest on 2ml a week see how it goes. Been on testosterone enthanate with nandrodec 2ml for half year huge gains...


----------



## BOB1984 (Feb 17, 2011)

anybody got any updates on this? really fancy tryin it out in the new year


----------



## Hogan2312 (May 10, 2012)

Running 2ml of pro chem trentest300 a week, Good stuff, noticing considerable strength gains just after 2nd pin, running 1ml on a monday along with a further 1ml on Thursday. As for PiP, slightly sore after pinning ( and i mean very very slight) , no dead legs or swelling though, will keep you updated during the course


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

Im also running tren test 300, 2ml a week. into my 3rd week now but no gains yet

will keep you updated

As for pip its quite sore/numb


----------



## Hogan2312 (May 10, 2012)

Are you running any DBOL as a kick start with it?


----------



## Hogan2312 (May 10, 2012)

I take back my words about no swelling lol, glute is aching too after pinning about 6hrs ago


----------



## Hogan2312 (May 10, 2012)

Been doing it now for 5 weeks, have amazing size and strength gains, only thing noticed is very emotional and temper seems a tad shorter lol


----------



## Andy1106 (Jul 4, 2012)

I had load s of pip with tri-test 400 got some advice from a lad at work to mix it with grape seed oil, got some last week heated it up in the oven to sterilize it and made the shot up 1mil Test 0.5 oil no pip at all nothing, made another up last night added 0.5 Deca to the mix again no pip


----------



## Andy1106 (Jul 4, 2012)

I had load s of pip with tri-test 400 got some advice from a lad at work to mix it with grape seed oil, got some last week heated it up in the oven to sterilize it and made the shot up 1mil Test 0.5 oil no pip at all nothing, made another up last night added 0.5 Deca to the mix again no pip


----------



## Rock5tar (Aug 14, 2012)

This is my first ever course, With this in mind i am taking 1ml a week every monday and seeing how i get on from there.

I am 2 weeks in and my PIP is very sore for 2 days but then goes away.

Is this normal?

I am feeling stronger already and overall i feel Pretty warm. Little restless at night,

I kick started it with dbol wich is now finished.

overall good results so far much stronger and bigger. just hope this trentest 300 keeps that and trims some fat away at the same time.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Hogan2312 said:


> Been doing it now for 5 weeks, have amazing size and strength gains, only thing noticed is very emotional and temper seems a tad shorter lol


My mates temper went crazy, the old holes in the doors problem lol


----------



## skinny man (Aug 25, 2012)

i'm new to this ive just got a vial of testanate 300 i was wondering if it would do anything on it's own?


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

thinking of taking the tren plunge


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

shaunyd said:


> Were can i get this from im in Bolton lancs


Talk to Frank lol

Sourcing discussion is against the rules @Mingster


----------

